# Best wheel sealant



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I know there are loads, But I'm getting some 19 inch Alpina Reps soon and want to seal them before they go on.
What are your thoughts.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have only used a couple.....

Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal - Thought this was useless to be honest.

But I have used and liked Smartwax Rimwax.

But my favourite at the moment is Poorboys Wheel Sealant. It seems to last a little longer than the Rimwax IMO and I find it much easier and quicker to apply / use.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

With all thoese spokes, I would suggest something like Permanon Aircraft because of the easy app; but for durability, I would say nanolex premium or concours ceramic sealant Ishell/ceramishield, only what I have tried so far, so cant recomend others..


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant, but I found you will need a minimum of 2-3 layers for it to be effective.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Poorboys, is well... poor.... IMO, it was good back in the day, but has been overtaken in todays market...

Tried the nanolex... and it was rubbish....

Wolf's Rim Shield is pretty good - 5 months plus so far...

Concours Ceramishield is the same as above so far....

I think lots of people like the Gtechniq stuff... but I haven't tried it, so can't say...

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine


Very easy to apply
Effortless to take off
No fiddling with hard to remove waxes/sealants etc
Three months durability with one coat
£8.50 a bottle
Bottle can easily lasts you 2+ years
10% discount code '*DW2012A*' for detailing world 'new' customers, expires 31 July 2012.
What's not to love?


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Zaino clear seal ZCS takes some beating due to its ease of application


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I know colly did really well in a recent auto express test 

I use AG UDS follwed by HDwax last ages and looks the dogs boll.... :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tips said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
> 
> 
> Very easy to apply
> ...


^^^^^
What Tips said. I've been very happy using it and for the cost it's very difficult to beat. Have a look at the PP section for satisfied customers:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> FK1000P :thumb:


snap. coming up for nearly a year since i did my alloys with it. a weekly soapy wash is all they get.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Wolf's Rim Sheild

15,000 miles in 6 months and they only get washed with soapy water, still beading great. I have done the odd top up with Reparation QD when doing a top up on the Body Wrap


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

My New (to me) car needs a good clean and I plan on doing a full wheels off clean, I plan to use a SRP+EGP combo on the wheels, have had good results with it on paintwork so be interesting to see how well it does on the wheels, most of my driving in town or up to my mums in the sticks so they should get a good combo of dirt and brake dust on them to see how well the stuff seals.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Planet Polish WS&S,cant fault it.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

+1 for Planet Polish wheel sealant, very easy to put on with great results 👍


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Concourse Ceramishield dude.

Wolfs second choice for me but both excellent............:thumb:



Russ


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Poorboys wheel sealant
CG wheeel Guard
Colli 845
AG EGP
FK1000p

I get good results with all of these :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I here a lot of good things regarding Wolf's Rim Sheild!!
I am changing from Poorboys to wolfs as I don't think the Poorboys has the durability, haven't got the time to apply 3 coats of it.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Chaps just ordered Planet Polish - any guidelines on application? I love this site but have had to go buy 3 shelving units for the garage as a result


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

lesdon499 said:


> Chaps just ordered Planet Polish - any guidelines on application? I love this site but have had to go buy 3 shelving units for the garage as a result


Check out this thread - it's quite long but has lots of information from users

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127973

Or if you want to shortcut, posts #139 & #150 should help.:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

jebus said:


> My New (to me) car needs a good clean and I plan on doing a full wheels off clean, I plan to use a SRP+EGP combo on the wheels, have had good results with it on paintwork so be interesting to see how well it does on the wheels, most of my driving in town or up to my mums in the sticks so they should get a good combo of dirt and brake dust on them to see how well the stuff seals.


it might not be as durable on the wheels as the body due to the heat produced by the brakes, as most good wheel sealants are able to withstand temps that brakes produce.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well mine are way to get C1.5


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

zaino CS or collinite 476 for me.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

G techniq C5 without a doubt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

could of sworn there's a wheel section on here somewhere... ..
Zaino ZCS, for its sheer ease of use, FK1000p works well too. wolfs rim shield is worth a look too if durability is top priority


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

lesdon499 said:


> Chaps just ordered Planet Polish - any guidelines on application? I love this site but have had to go buy 3 shelving units for the garage as a result


I just cut a bit of my 50p jumbo sponge and put a little drop of WSS per wheel.
I tend to let it cure for 30mn but I am not even sure that's useful.
If I have the time I repeat the process once, if not it still a great and very affordable sealant.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Soooo many products, which do i go for ?

I think i'll use the C1.5, but now the admin etc use other products im not so sure now. The one thing i do care about is the heat and brake dust prevention.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wheel sealants won't prevent the brake dust sitting on the wheels, but will be much easier to clean off.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse mint rims or gtechniq C5 or me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

C.Quartz for me. I recommend any coating over regular waxes or sealants.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Fk1000p gets my vote


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine has heat defence technology according to the blurb.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

If you don't do the prep work, nothing will last very long.

Wash, clay, cleanse, protect. You should get almost a year of protection from the likes of FK1000p depending on how much mileage you do.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Tips said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
> 
> 
> Very easy to apply
> ...


x3, or whatever we're up to now. :lol: :thumb:

Great stuff... easy on, you can really lather it on, leave it to haze up, and comes off a treat. I recently applied this to my wheels and topped with a bit of purple haze pro on the faces, and everywhere was beading/sheeting like CRAZY when I washed it yesterday. Even the insides.

Well impressed. Something tells me paint seal and shine might get a little run out over prima amigo some time in the future. Think I over looked this when I first used it. :thumb:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I use AG Wheel Sealant at the moment. Nothing special but easy to apply. Find myself topping it up every week but wheels are easier to clean.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well another option C1+ with C1.5 top up cpoats, might be the way for me now


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

What about newly painted wheels, i assume they dont need any prep apart from a wipe over?


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

If they've been refurbished the paint might need breathing for a couple of weeks.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 wolf's. Make sure they are super clean before and it will last ages!


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

sirkuk said:


> I use AG Wheel Sealant at the moment. Nothing special but easy to apply. Find myself topping it up every week but wheels are easier to clean.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


i use this to finish and dry the wheels after every wash. Don't just use it on its own though. I use collinite 845 at the moment best i've had on my wheels and i've used cg wheel guard, poorboys wheel sealant, cg jetseal 109 and rim wax.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

nickfrog said:


> If they've been refurbished the paint might need breathing for a couple of weeks.


I thought so, mine will be painted in 2k, thanks.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Colly 915 - same as the car gets


----------

